# 908s bully



## Westcoast98148 (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone bought from them. I've seen them on hobby classified. If so what do you think. I'm wanting a pup not right away but in the next couple of years and doing my research. Which breeders do you recommend and who should I stay away from. What kind of x-rays and test should I be aware of for this breed. Any advise for a newbie would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Anyone who needs to advertise on classified ads is someone I'd stay away from if looking for a quality, purebred dog. Signs of a backyard breeder: No paperwork, breeding young dogs, breeding every heat, ridiculous prices (quality>cost, a big price tag doesn't always equal a better dog), Craigslist or similar advertisements, breeding for colour, breeding for outrageous structure, no showing or participating in sports, or proving their dogs in any way, breeders who will sell to anyone without doing any background checks or questions, etc. 

I can't refer you to any breeders as I don't know any for American Bullies. Unfortunately, I would say that the majority of Bully breeders do not health test, and many breed for size or colour. You'll find a whole lot more shitty breeders than you will ethical ones. 

Good luck in your search. 


EDIT: Oh god, I just googled that kennel name. If you're talking about the one I found, STAY AWAY. Even from the first page I can see that many of their dogs are structural nightmares.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Your best bet if looking for a quality dog would be to go to the ABKC website (American Bully Kennel Club) and look for upcoming shows in your area, travel to these shows and get to know some people, talk to breeders/owners/handlers and see what interests you as far as their individual breeding programs and their dogs' achievements. Try getting in touch with PitbullmamanAtl (she's a rep for the ABKC and a moderator here on this forum). She can definitely help you find what you're looking for and tell you who to stay away from. Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

908 actually has decent standard tri dogs....or at least they used to. I looked at their site and now it seems they are moving in the freaky direction which is not a good sign. Where are you located? I would check out ABKC website and look for shows that are within driving distance to you and talk to some folks there.


----------

